
Leaked Documents Reveal ClassPass’s Plan for World Domination - ALee
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/leaked-documents-reveal-classpass-surprising-next-move
======
asaramis
How do they not address the actual financials? (saying "Numbers aside" and
then digging into the strategy shift).

I'm more curious - out of the $200mm they are projecting this year, or the
$100mm they made last year - what did they spend? Their business model seems
even more insane than Groupons to me.

They apparently have to pay out $12-15 per class to the studios. Had heard
that on a $99 membership, with about $50 going to normal expenses (staff,
marketing, etc), if a member takes 4 classes in a month they're already
underwater - and they'll lose money on every additional class that user takes.

Want to know if that is true!

